# Valeting the MH



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anyone recommend a good valeter in the Lincs area, we are thinking that it is time old Bertie got a nice polish etc. Do valeters just do the outside or the inside too...........sorry to sound thick but I just wondered if anyone could steam clean the front seats etc too. Side seats are fine (as is carpet) as all covered.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Jezport on here does valeting, although I think he's based in the Leeds area  I don't know if he'd come down to you.

Gerald


----------

